# Anyone fancy this



## classic33 (22 Jan 2008)

http://www.ethereal3d.com/uni/

Anyone tried it!


----------



## vernon (27 Jan 2008)

classic33 said:


> http://www.ethereal3d.com/uni/
> 
> Anyone tried it!



Nope


----------



## stevenb (28 Jan 2008)

As a novelty fun item it'd be a good laugh I guess.
Best wear a helmet and knee and elbow pads too while yer learning.


----------



## TheDoctor (28 Jan 2008)

Having nearly destroyed a bike shop by falling off a unicycle continually until they threw me out... I'll give it a miss.
I'll see your unicycle and raise you  a penny farthing


----------



## hubgearfreak (30 Jan 2008)

TheDoctor said:


> I'll see your unicycle and raise you  a penny farthing




you rotton bastard, bringing that to my attention

that's another hammering of the old Sydney switchcard on the, well, cards


----------



## Rhythm Thief (30 Jan 2008)

I tried and tried to get the hang of unicycling - my younger brother can ride one and juggle at the same time - but I can't do it to save my life.


----------



## Arch (30 Jan 2008)

Rhythm Thief said:


> I tried and tried to get the hang of unicycling - my younger brother can ride one and juggle at the same time - but I can't do it to save my life.



While I wouldn't want to see you hurt, I'd be amused to know of situation in which being able to ride a unicycle _would_ save your life....

I see you being chased by a lion or something....


----------



## LordoftheTeapot (3 Feb 2008)

I have a un-cycle... Pashley


----------



## Angostura (5 Feb 2008)

Tis hard. I got one a while back and it's had more use as a bit of modern art on my wall than use on the pavement. However, am gonna give it a go when it's a bit warmer as I'd like to be able to and it's great for core stability.


----------



## Madcyclist (6 Feb 2008)

Took delivery of a 20" uni a couple of weeks ago, i was able to ride in a squigly line after a few hrs practice. Probably many years on a fixed wheel helped.

Highly recommended for a bit of a laugh, looking forward to seeing my nephews trying out at the weekend.


----------

